# East Central Ohio OGF Question...



## sws4bass (Aug 7, 2012)

*What is the Lake of choice for Bass fishing and Why?
*1 hour drive radius from Dover, Ohio
Quality and Quantity


----------



## sws4bass (Aug 7, 2012)

WOW... all the bass tournaments and bass fishing clubs around the area lakes, couple hundred views and not 1 single comment! Not like I'm asking for your honey hole GPS coordinates. 
Southeastern Ohio Fishing Reports... Ya Right! 
I don't have a home lake, I have a average drive of 45 minutes to the closest lakes. I visit 3 lakes and would like to get information and try other lakes as well. 
I thought that was the reason for this web site...Fishing Reports?


----------



## bobby grant (Mar 6, 2016)

Most of the time you have to add a report other than ask questions. then maybe others will chime in on the subject but other than that they’re pretty stingy. Good luck


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I like Leesville......


----------



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

Portage lakes


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Most of the time you have to add a report other than ask questions. then maybe others will chime in on the subject but other than that they’re pretty stingy.


Especially the SEO reports. Very rarely do you see a reports on Barkcamp, Veto, Dow, Burr Oak, Snowden, Rupert, Vesuvius, Wolf Run, Seneca, Jefferson, Highlandtown, Wills Creek and Dillon. You know there are people fishing them.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Just saw this- woodbury and AEP.... for bigger lakes, I like Tappan for bass, just hate the sound of semi trucks.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Everybody has their own preference... most every lake fishes a little bit differently. I like Tappan, salt fork, Belmont... I'm a shallow water guy, and those lakes tend to bode well for me with it. I pretty much grew up in the piedmont campground, and I love the variety it provides... but the last few years have been really tough for me there, so it's been dropping down my "favorites" list


----------



## sws4bass (Aug 7, 2012)

Monark22 said:


> Portage lakes


----------



## sws4bass (Aug 7, 2012)

I have been wanting to try Portage Lakes but which one is better?


----------



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

If you launch at old or new state park you can get to Rex, west res, north, turkeyfoot, Miller, etc.. lots of weeds. Some big ins around


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

they are all good at portage.


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Go to odnr home / fishing and the lake maps. There is a report and a map on each lake.


----------

